# 70's Humming Bling



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Gold is not normally my thing, but when someone offers you a very scarce solid 18k Omega f300 Constellation..what are you to do...sigh

I commited to buyng this before the impending redundacy was confrimed  ....ah well! it will be a nice thing to own for at least a while..... 



















Even has a solid 18k gold dial....


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Wow, That's a serious piece of jewellery you have there Keith.

Golds not usually my sort of thing either but that's really nice.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

KEITHT said:


> Gold is not normally my thing, but when someone offers you a very scarce solid 18k Omega f300 Constellation..what are you to do...sigh
> 
> I commited to buyng this before the impending redundacy was confrimed  ....ah well! it will be a nice thing to own for at least a while.....
> 
> Even has a solid 18k gold dial....


Not a fan of gold plate, but 18k is a lot better than ss. 

Nice watch you got there m8.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

beautiful job- and gold price going up too!!!


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

That's really nice.

Sure you'd have no trouble shifting it if you needed to!

Sorry to hear about the job troubles....


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the job, but I believe things are generally looking up (working with stockbrokers a couple of weeks back who were telling me that things are much better now than this time last year). Good luck with the search, what line are you in?

I'd agree with you on the gold thing, I'm not normally a gold man myself, but I did get caught with a 1968 Accutron a couple of weeks back, nicely bought back to life by SilverHawk, and that Omega does look quite understated

Old pic of my hummer below - crystal now replaced, before Paul shoots me down over it again 










Dick


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Bad news mate... 

Watch is nice though - looks almost brand new!


----------

